# Tournament Drama!



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

I have received numerous PM's and phone calls regarding what actually happened this past weekend at the Bud Light Tournament. Basically the winners of the inshore division are being accused of placing bleach bottles around Fred Levin's dock (a popular spot for inshore tournament anglers) to prevent other anglers from catching fish there. 

It's true that these guys are friends of mine, as are a number of teams who fished the tournament. Some of the rumors I've heard are ridiculous, there is nothing for me to gain out of ?helping a team out?. My own family fishes the tournament and they pay the same entry and follow the same rules as everyone else!<P style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0in">The incident could have very well happened, but I don't have any and no one else thus far has provided any factual proof. I will say that if they did it, then it was a lowlife move. We hired a professional polygraph service and he passed the test. <P style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0in">Rumors are a big part of fishing tournaments, following nearly every tournament whether it's a local rodeo or televised event there are rumors. There have been rumors that three of the top five teams did something that could be looked at for disqualification.<P style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0in">The bleach bottle trick is very popular in big tournaments in South FL and has been a joke amongst a large group of anglers around here for several years now. I heard that several different teams we're going to bleach bottle spots the night before the tournament, but I just took them all as jokes as we all have for a while now!<P style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0in">We try to make the rules as simple as possible, so everyone can have a fun weekend and not stay stressed about the rules. I fished FLW Redfish Tournaments for years and the rules are so precise you literally have to to watch every step you take. <P style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0in">The rumors have made everyone take a closer look at the rules and now many people notice things that could be taken as ?cheating?. The most recent argument is that people are breaking a federal law by fishing off limits areas and not being disqualified. <P style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0in">It's sad that this is what its came to and everyone can't go out and catch the best three fish and bring them to the scales. We will not stand for cheating in the tournament, so next year the rules will be much more precise.<P style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0in">I'm pretty much done with this thread and this topic, because I don't think there is anything that can come out of the discussion...


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I think Chris sums it up pretty well, it if happened it's a lowlife move but time to get over it. What I don't get is the Levin dock the only dock in Pcola or Gulf Breeze to fish? I can assure you in the Destin area we don't fight over one dock. As far as bleaching an area, that has to be the most childish fishing move I have ever heard of. WOW! :banghead


----------



## AV8TR (Feb 7, 2008)

I may be the only one in the dark here, but what does bleaching an area mean?


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

> *AV8TR (7/2/2009)*I may be the only one in the dark here, but what does bleaching an area mean?


Throwing out some bottles of bleach with holes in them on a fishing spot to drive away the fish.


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Bleach bottles now I have heard it all ,fishing where you are not supposed to be . The rules are going to have to change .There's a lot of money on the table now for inshore fishing tournaments and the competition is getting greater and greater . So what if the rules are to the penny just gives everybody and equal chance in winning. There will be people that bend the rules but if you are caught then by all means you should be disqualified.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd like to thank everyone involved in this clusterf*&k for making life as a tournament director that much more difficult.

Now costs will go up because when I print a 24-page advertising book, I'll have to add 13 pages of rules. Trust me, you'll need time, and a comfy chair to get through them all and a small FEMA loan to help pay for the costs.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *JoeZ (7/2/2009)*I'd like to thank everyone involved in this clusterf*&k for making life as a tournament director that much more difficult.
> 
> Now costs will go up because when I print a 24-page advertising book, I'll have to add 13 pages of rules. Trust me, you'll need time, and a comfy chair to get through them all and a small FEMA loan to help pay for the costs.


Probably just won't fish it, so cost won't be a problem. I like how you turned it around and put the guilt on everyone that is voicing their concern over this...that's neato. Seriously though, the true victims in this situation are the poor clorox bottles that had holes punched into them.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

first off, people are mad but it is time to get over it. there was a lie detector test done and i assume that the director did do everything they had to do to get the best answer they could. if it were kids, they can't keep a secret and they will tell when they think everyone has forgot about it. it may be days or even months, but when there is hard evidence something can be done. until then, get over it.


----------



## tide99 (Dec 16, 2008)

They* DID NOT* *pass a polygraph* pertaining to bleaching the dock, like implied above. They passeda polygraph about breaking rules during tournament hours, which they did not. That does not make bleaching a dock after a captains meeting ok. Also, only one tournament director had even heard of these rumors before the polygraph. Seems shady that Chris is the director that knew and did not tell the others.

The "kids" should be given another polygraph and asked the right questions. If not and no action is taken about this unsportsmanlike sabotage behavior myself and my family will never fish it again. Even if they cannot take the boat and money away at this point they can ban them from the BudLight forever, that right is in the current rule book!

When you ask the right people the right questions you get the answers you are looking for.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (7/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *JoeZ (7/2/2009)*I'd like to thank everyone involved in this clusterf*&k for making life as a tournament director that much more difficult.
> ...




Oh no, not twisting on those voicing concerns, just the ones "involved" Hall. The rest of you are good to go. I'm only upping the cost on people I think might cheat. I might even administer a lie detector before the captains' meeting.

Officer: Are you a douche bag and might you cheat?

Angler A: No.

LIAR! DQ.

But, yes, let's start a save the Clorox fund. I've got a catchy slogan.



You ready.

Wait for it.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.





"Bleach is for socks, not for docks!"


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

I know one thing for sure. Levin is getting plenty of advertising out of this.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Jhoe (7/2/2009)*I know one thing for sure. Levin is getting plenty of advertising out of this.


No shit.

Five bucks says his dock is covered with boats every morning for the next two weeks. It was a nice little, poorly-kept secret. Now, Pickens will look empty in comparison.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

All of the tournament directors were well aware of the rumors before the polygraph was taken.We had discussed the joking from the anglers of the bleach bottle trick multiple times.


----------



## tide99 (Dec 16, 2008)

That's great. You discussed the joking of it. 

By time of the polygraph you knew the winning team was seriously accused of bleaching a specific dock. 

The other directors did not. That is shady. Do not imply any different.

I am finished with this discussion and this topic. If the rest of you want to continue hearing Chris' politically correct statements while he implies something other than the truth, go ahead.


----------



## BeefBus (May 19, 2009)

> *JoeZ (7/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Wharf Rat (7/2/2009)*
> ...


I,ve got a better slogan 

Ready wait

.

.

.

Hot Spots or Bleach Spots


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

> *BeefBus (7/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *JoeZ (7/2/2009)*
> ...




Damn, not cool. Take it off before this thread gets "Bleached" out.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm finished too! Although it's funny that this is the only topic on the entire forum that beefbus or tide99 are interested in...


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">I am an individual who has no connection to the Bud Light Tournament and I frankly don?t care what implications this incident makes thereof. However I am quite disturbed that anyone would knowingly dump a toxic substance into a fragile eco system. This is a violation of state law and federal law, under the Clean Water Act , From the EPA?s website:<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">?<SPAN lang=EN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-ansi-language: EN">The CWA made it unlawful to discharge any pollutant from a point source into navigable waters<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">?. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">I urge anyone who has knowledge or evidence of this crime to report it to a state or federal authorities.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">It makes me very angry to hear of people abusing a place that you and I have loved for many years, I only hope our great grand children have that same opportunity!<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"></o>


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

i think it's hilarious how some comment made by a poo-butt ignoramus got everyone pointing fingers... in my opinion, the people still pursuing this thing are idiots, as well as the other idiots (who's name i won't mention) that called the young men in questionat all hours making ridiculous threats... it seems to me like some people need to grow up... and those who have personal issues with chris phillips don't need to implicate him in any "conspiracy" regarding any of this debaucle just to satisfy your malicious little crush. he is a respected business man and angler. why would he involve himslef in something that would put his family in a bad spot? especially when his father, stepfather and brother were fishing the same tourney?.... i'd like to meet the duche bag thatspoke something about "chris phillips spearheading the operation." you sir are worse than a moron, i'd have to say there's no word for the kind of lowlife you are... GET OVER IT!!! what kind ofangler considering himself professional would base the outcome of his team's standings on ONE DOCK? especially if you're a local!!! Forget the scuttlebutt!!! buy yourself some vagisil and a box of tampons and get rid of the itch!!! This has got to be the most ridiculous pissing contest i've ever had the displeasure of whitnessing... i was very sad to leave pensacola... i am now, however, very much relieved that i no longer have to be around the drama and the "holier than thou" atmosphere that i have recently been exposed to... thanks very much to those who have shown their true colors...... this is the most clique'ish FISHINGcommunity i have ever seen... YOU SHOULD ALL BE FRIENDS, NOT ENEMIES OVER SOME BULLSHIT RUMOR TO WHICH THE FIRE-STARTER IS STILL UNKNOWN... WE ALL SHARE THE SAME PASSION, THE SAME OBSESSION,IT CALLS TO US LIKE AND ADDICTION, TIME TO GET OVER IT AND FISH ON!!!! AND TO THOSE WHO DISAGREE, GO SUCK YOUR THUMB AND CRY SOMEWHERE ELSE, IT'S A MOOT POINT!!!!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Anybody gonna watch the Blues fly out at Pensacola Bleach next weekend??

:moon


----------



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

> *WaterRat (7/2/2009)*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">I am an individual who has no connection to the Bud Light Tournament and I frankly don?t care what implications this incident makes thereof. However I am quite disturbed that anyone would knowingly dump a toxic substance into a fragile eco system. This is a violation of state law and federal law, under the Clean Water Act , From the EPA?s website:<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">?<SPAN lang=EN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-ansi-language: EN">The CWA made it unlawful to discharge any pollutant from a point source into navigable waters<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">?. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">I urge anyone who has knowledge or evidence of this crime to report it to a state or federal authorities.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">It makes me very angry to hear of people abusing a place that you and I have loved for many years, I only hope our great grand children have that same opportunity!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">+1<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"></o>


----------



## RustyRN (Apr 5, 2009)

i think y'all really take yourself s way to serious, i fish for fun and relaxation and that is my reward. Yall's need to be the best is causing y'all to lose sight of what and why we do these things. and if the money is that big well then do what everyone else does when money is involved hire a lawyer and give it to them.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

my only post on this thread, and my last one on this subject.



waterrat....I don't believe bleach is a pollutant...afterall you can add upto 32 drops per gallon (or one gallon of bleach to 950 gallons of water) to purify and drink it!!! also the clorox site states that it is a eco-friendly product and breaks down to "little more than salt and water" very quickly. is there any epa literature stating its a pollutant?


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

WELL SAID SIR... I MAKES ME SICK HOW PEOPLE POINT FINGERS, MAKE ACCUSATIONS, AND WHEN THEIR BAD ATTITUDE GETS IGNORED, THEY MAKE SENSELESS THREATS.... SHUT UP AND FISH!!!! THESE TOURNAMENTS SEEM TO BE ABOUT WHO'S HOG IS BIGGER.... NEXT TIME, FOREGO THE TOURNEY AND JUST PULL OUT A RULER AT THE CAPTAIN'S MEETING!!!! "MY PEE-PEE'S BIGGER THAN YOURS"


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

New Television Ad. <P align=center>*Have you been the Victom in a case where your dock has been Wrongfully Bleached? *<P align=center>*Have you been a Victom of having your favorite Fishing spot Bleached Out? *<P align=center>*If you have had to deal with catching fish somewhere other than where you want to, or if you can't *<P align=center>*catch anything around your dock on a pretty weekend you may have been wrongfully Bleached, *<P align=center>*and you deserve to be represented by quality counsel in pursuit of your rights to fish your dock or your dock of choice. *<P align=center>If you feel you have been wrongfully Bleached,<P align=center>*Please call <U>1-800-$Clorine$</U>, you may be awarded a grand prize or given a huge cash settlement. *<P align=center>Disclaimer: By no means does this message state that any legal services or better than any other legal services, or that any legal counsel wrote this ad. As a metter of fact it is a joke, and wrtten to make lite of a stupid event that should have never happened. If you took this message seriously you may need to seek medical or mental counsel instead of legal counsel. Have a happy 4th of July.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Not an inshore fisherman, but have some good friends who are. They competed in this tournament, didn't win and never mentioned this topic. My $0.02, you have all the inshore shoreline of escambia bay, pensacola bay and...well I don't know where the boundary for this tournament is..but all that water to fish and maybe one spot gets poisoned. and WWWWAAAAHHHHHHH...give me a break. Is the winning fish spec, flounder, and redfish caught under this one dock every year or what. Are you cry babies fishing in kayaks and can't fish anywhere over a mile from shoreline. Will someone please change the bud light tournament infants diapers so they will quit crying. It was last weekend people, you lost, welcome to tournament fishing. Find another hole or find another hobby. If you spent as much time fishing as you have keeping this topic alive, you may find another spot to pen your winning fish up.HappyIndependanceDay:usaflag


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

this explains why i cant catch any fish in my pool. DAMNIT!


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

i will be having a moving sale, and due to my recent divorce, i have some products that used to belong to my wife... plenty of VAGISIL AND TAMPONS!!!!!! anyone with a sore vagina:reallycrying is welcome to them for FREE!!!! I will be competing next year, look for TEAM CLOROX!!! SUCK IT!!!:looser


----------



## Blondewitha45 (Jul 3, 2009)

> *NavySnooker (7/2/2009)*i will be having a moving sale, and due to my recent divorce, i have some products that used to belong to my wife... plenty of VAGISIL AND TAMPONS!!!!!! anyone with a sore vagina:reallycrying is welcome to them for FREE!!!! I will be competing next year, look for TEAM CLOROX!!! SUCK IT!!!:looser


Bring it on you big dumb bitch.... I take offense to that!! Women fish these tournaments too!


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

I APOLOGIZE FOR BEING INSENSITIVE MADAM... HOWEVER THERE SOME BIG BOYS RUNNING AROUND WITH SORE NETHER-REGIONS BASED UPON RUMORS.... PRODUCTS STILL UP FOR GRABS!!! PM ME FOR AN ADRESS


----------



## lbhuntley (Oct 6, 2007)

Has anyone reported the possible "bleaching" to FWC? Seems they may have an interest in this situation.


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Maybe they were just trying to clean up around the dock. There's no telling what went into the water around Levin's place!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

This is why a lot of us won't expose our kids to tournament fishing(excluding the Sertoma, Hargreaves,etc.). Those that fish these tournaments are the same ones that can ruin a good cobia trip. No sense, no integrity, and no respect. And this crap(cheating) does go on too much. I know those that have admitted to pinning up fish days before a tournament. The big tournaments need to ban together and promote that anyone caught cheating won't fish any of the local tournaments. Black ball them. The local tackle shops know who they are, many of them are friends with them. These tournaments also need to promote the rules of the road. There's nothing worse than a captain that looses all his common sense at the start of a tournament. Coast Guard rules apply to all no matter "whose is bigger". By the way, look up chlorine ona MSDS sheet and tell me it's not considered toxic.

P.S. Organizers grow some nads and promote some integrity in the "sport".

Chris


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

> *NavySnooker (7/2/2009)*i will be having a moving sale, and due to my recent divorce, i have some products that used to belong to my wife... plenty of VAGISIL AND TAMPONS!!!!!! anyone with a sore vagina:reallycrying is welcome to them for FREE!!!! I will be competing next year, look for TEAM CLOROX!!! SUCK IT!!!:looser


NavySnooker there are a lot of women on here that you offend with that comment. That is way out of line there. You can refer to a whole lot of other things but not that man. NOT COOL AT ALL.


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

> If a man is offered a fact which goes against his instincts, he will scrutinize it closely, and unless the evidence is overwhelming, he will refuse to believe it. If, on the other hand, he is offered something which affords a reason for acting in accordance to his instincts, he will accept it even on the slightest evidence. The origin of myths is explained in this way.


Not talking about facts here and I dont know the effects of bleach on the environment. The point is pouring bleach into any echo system can't be good and is NOT FUNNY or I just don't get the joke. 

-WaterRat


----------



## BudYsr (Oct 1, 2007)

Bleach is easily consumed by sunlight. No pollution in the water whatsoever. hell, if anything, it might of cleanup up the sound a little LOL


----------



## Bout Time (Mar 17, 2008)

> *The LaJess II (7/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *NavySnooker (7/2/2009)*i will be having a moving sale, and due to my recent divorce, i have some products that used to belong to my wife... plenty of VAGISIL AND TAMPONS!!!!!! anyone with a sore vagina:reallycrying is welcome to them for FREE!!!! I will be competing next year, look for TEAM CLOROX!!! SUCK IT!!!:looser
> ...


NavySnooker is just pissing everyone off!!! oke


----------



## Blondewitha45 (Jul 3, 2009)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">If a contestant(s) tells a member of the ?board of directors? that they intend to cheat and/ or practice poor sportsmanship ? joking or not ? it is the duty of that director to investigate the allegation. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I believe the contestants should be retested with the Polygraph and guilty parties should be banned by all local tournaments for at least 2 years. We need to send a message out. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Big tournaments like this one are taken very seriously. The anglers invest a lot of time, money on entries, <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Calcutta</st1lace></st1:City> fee?s, fuel, tackle, bait, and not to mention all the weeks of pre-fishing. This is a big deal to anglers and they should be taken seriously. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I think things will be handled differently from know on. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o>Fish on!! Fish on!!</o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o>


----------



## Blondewitha45 (Jul 3, 2009)

> *BudYsr (7/2/2009)*Bleach is easily consumed by sunlight. No pollution in the water whatsoever. hell, if anything, it might of cleanup up the sound a little LOL


I'll tell you what... come on over to my house - jump in my pool and i'll shock it while you swim for a few hours. Then you get out and we can take a look at ya!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Educate yourself


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I've been going over all the posts on this topic. Very interesting reading I might add. But I'm trying to understand....tell me if I got this wrong 

- partys A through Zentered this Bud Light tournament with the knowledge that the winning fish(es)lurked just off this "Levin's Dock" and were waiting there for a que from the concernedpartys to allow themselves to be caughtthus allowing the partys to win the tournament

- party D went to "Levin's Dock" and sabotaged it by throwing a common contaminant, sodium hypochlorite, into the water thus scaring the winning fish away to a location were he was able to catch them and win the tournament much to the chagrin ofpartys A through C and E through Z.

- party D's execution of hisact was so thorough that partys A through C and E through Z have no physical evidenceof this alleged sabotagingand have therefore had to resort to innuendo and hearsay to argue their case....

Man this is better than Law and Order.... when is the next tournament?


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

I did not even fish this tourney and I am pissed. I won the inshore slam tourney with two of my buddies in May. The accused where sitting only 30 yards or so from us, watching us catch 12 trout over 5lbs in the first hour.. This team also caught a 7lber two days before the tournament there.(did they fish this spot in this tournament?) I know there are a lot of good trout spots in pensacola, but everyone has their favorite.. Now that my spot is ruined because everyone and their brother knows about it what should I do?? People can say what they want, but I have been fishing that area with my brother for over 15 years and never see the same boat in a tournament over there.Whatwill I see now?????????????

If the accused wants to talk to me they know where they can find me. (and dont be chicken "CHICKEN")


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

> *alanbarck (7/2/2009)*I've been going over all the posts on this topic. Very interesting reading I might add. But I'm trying to understand....tell me if I got this wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...












good way to put it sir


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

sorry, wasn't my intent to piss off the ladies, only to infuriate those who make false accusations... because they are sore losers... i'll try to find a better analogy next time there's a fiasco... because it will happen again as long as there's fish in the sound and clorox in the stores..sorry ladies, i may have had a few drinks, i hope you accept my apology... anyone on here that knows me personally knows i loooove the ladies.... "DIRTY D" says to all those competitors with sore bottoms who can't accept defeat: SUCK IT!!! YOU GOT SPANKED!!! next time, take pictures of the alleged bleach bottles... this is paul harvey, good day


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

Where did you grow up at W-rat? Fragile Eco system? Our bays & estuarys Have been a poopoo Dump for years. Also , every Marina i know of uses bleach to wash thier boats every day! I watched a baby triple tail surface at 1 marina right after a boat wash. its bely was swolled up bobbing on top. Could not swim back down. Cant say the bleach did it but I think it did. With all the Boat traffic & water craft traffic the 2 cycle oil sheen will be thick this weekend. Also , when your in a bunch of people in the water, Its not clean either. All the urine in the area.


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

set a bleach bottle on a wooden table. poke a small pinhole inthe bottomand return two weeks later.

holy shit! theres a hole in my table.

just because some corporation that pays of the e.p.a. and d.e.p. states that beach is harmless and eco-friendly, your gonna say bleach is safe. well its not. drink you a few glasses a day. it'll do you good.

and if this did really happen. by no means is Chris Phillips condoning these actions. sorry for all this BS Chris.

and problem child should revise his statement about kayak fishing and the word pussies in the same sentence, he's obviously never seen the posts in the kayak forum. were not land huggers dude. you might want to take a look at Kayak Wars. at Extremecoast.com.

you might have a little more time to think before you speak. dont bash yakkers. we dont polute the waters in any shape or form.

Capt. Ollie, Bloody Waters Kayak Fishing Team


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

I wouldn't be so quick to laugh at yakkers in tournaments either. I think one of them won a king tournament awhile back.


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

opcorn:toast


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

I'm going to start using Bleach Bottles for bouys, just to piss all of you off.


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

ahh skit! look out, daisy dukes are coming back in style.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Can someone tell me what that was that they dumped into the bay the last two times there was a sewer spill from the downtown plant..............................Oh yeh that's right BLEACH. How many 100's or 1000's of gallons was it? 

And somebody is cryin' and trippin' over a few "supposed" bottles. Please!


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

they run their mouths because they're crabby... they're crabby because their wives won't give up the fuzzy kitten... the wives won't give up the fuzzy kitten because their husbands are A$$HOLES!!! instead of posting literature from now on, my posts will consist of this:

BITCH BITCH, MOAN MOAN, YUT YUT, BITCH, MOAN, YUT. YUT BITCH MOAN, YUT YUT, BITCH MOAN, MOAN YUT BLAB!!! BECAUSE THAT'S ALL ANYONE IS DOING!!!! The tourney is over!! and by the way, I LOVE YOUR SHORTS BRANT!!! you gotta let me borrow them when i go back to pensacola... VERY STILISH!!! It's the "geoff page" look....


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

Uh, You got my point wrongB- Pilot,You all fill in the blank! Just kidding, Kinda. My point was in my own way is a bottle of bleach or 2 wont do anything to the already screwed up bay! I used to see horse shoe crabs & scollops here in our bay! Among other things. Not any more.Also the staff infection is at a all time high.So if you think our environmentall powers that be are helping us& our bay, Keep watching Cnn & the latest On Micheal jackson! Epa is on any payroll dollars depending.


----------



## vincem (Jan 12, 2009)

> *NavySnooker (7/3/2009)*sorry, wasn't my intent to piss off the ladies, only to infuriate those who make false accusations... because they are sore losers... i'll try to find a better analogy next time there's a fiasco... because it will happen again as long as there's fish in the sound and clorox in the stores..sorry ladies, i may have had a few drinks, i hope you accept my apology... anyone on here that knows me personally knows i loooove the ladies.... "DIRTY D" says to all those competitors with sore bottoms who can't accept defeat: SUCK IT!!! YOU GOT SPANKED!!! next time, take pictures of the alleged bleach bottles... this is paul harvey, good day


you really come off as a douche bag on the internet...........i hope you are not like this in person


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (7/2/2009)*my only post on this thread, and my last one on this subject.
> 
> 
> 
> waterrat....I don't believe bleach is a pollutant...afterall you can add upto 32 drops per gallon (or one gallon of bleach to 950 gallons of water) to purify and drink it!!! also the clorox site states that it is a eco-friendly product and breaks down to "little more than salt and water" very quickly. is there any epa literature stating its a pollutant?




true, the big Olin facility across the river uses nothing more than salt water and heat to make it


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

If the spot was good enough that it needed to be bleached to run the fishoffwhy not just fish the spot yourself ?????????????


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *BloodyWaters (7/3/2009)*ahh skit! look out, daisy dukes are coming back in style.





> *NavySnooker (7/3/2009)*I LOVE YOUR SHORTS BRANT!!!


Is there something I am missing?


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

wil brant put a picture of bleach staind shorts that he had on while he was waiding the other day


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

....


----------



## BlackHogDown (Aug 14, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I'm curious with the whole bleach thing. So you take a bottle of bleach and poke a couple pen holes in it, then you attach a rock or something to it and sink it? Seems it would take 100s of gallons to have any impact with it being diluted? I think I'm going to give this theory a try at my lake. Granted it's fresh water, but I will put a gallon on a rope and turn on the fish feeder. It should take about 3 seconds to test this theory.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

7 year old thread!......hAhA iT'S 7 YEARS OLD AND THERE ARE A LOT OF 7 YEAR OLD POSTS HERE THAT SOUND LIKE A BUNCH OF 7 YEAR OLDS WHO WOULD NOW BE 14?


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

:thumbup:This thread is PFF Gold!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Now I wanna go fish Levin's dock!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Talk about a blast from the past.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Yakavelli said:


> Now I wanna go fish Levin's dock!


Just what i was thinking.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

I've always wondered what the inside jokes were about bleach and Levin's dock. not at all what I assumed it was, but wow.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

LOL... oh, those were the days!!!!! I spent so many nights laughing at this thread!!


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

:notworthy:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Brad King said:


> LOL... oh, those were the days!!!!! I spent so many nights laughing at this thread!!


Yep, This was a good one.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

davdoc0011 said:


> :notworthy:


Damn Levin has a dock in Alaska too?


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Gator McKlusky said:


> :thumbup:This thread is PFF Gold!


Yep, a true classic. :thumbup:
What brought it back up....a deathbed confession or something?


----------



## Kennyw523 (Jan 21, 2016)

Wow some great reading here I missed out on this one??????


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Reminds me i need some bleach for my socks. yuk yuk


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

This thread needs to be pinned.


Greatest PFF Pic of ALL TIME!


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

ohhh....the good ol' days.:thumbup:


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Someone went way down the rabbit hole


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

9 years... pretty sure the statute of limitations has run out on the biggest cover-up in tournament history. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

It was the who wants to watch the blues at the pier this weekend that caused me to look at the date on the thread...


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Ah yes, Bleachgate.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Still can't fish that area. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

